# A new way for Windows, XP or upgrade to Vista?



## cooldudie3 (Jul 15, 2008)

Hey guys!
How do you feel about XP's d-day? Will you continue to use Windows XP, upgrade or buy a new one? Also are you guys looking forward to Windows 7?
--------------
I will continue using XP because my computer cannot handle Vista and XP is still usable.


----------



## Indyan (Jul 15, 2008)

I have no intention of switching to Vista atm.
Will continue to use XP.


----------



## Garbage (Jul 15, 2008)

I use neither XP nor Vista !!


----------



## ThinkFree (Jul 15, 2008)

^^Me too. Not looking forward for getting any version of windows.
I can't vote as no option is there to stop using windows fully.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 15, 2008)

I'll stick with XP.


----------



## Cool G5 (Jul 15, 2008)

I am sticking to XP & then always have Fedora or Ubuntu side-by-side.


----------



## skippednote (Jul 15, 2008)

Currently using vista but feel switching back to XP SP3 as its better and performance is far superior


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jul 15, 2008)

Well even MS seems to offer option for new Vista users to downgrade to XP as well  but as my hardware is fully compatible with it and as a higher end system with large resolution, i find Vista performing and utilizing my system better than XP does


----------



## D@rekills4 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Widiws XP*

I will stick with windows XP cause it is more user friendly than Vista
I heard Microsoft is gonna launch Windows 7
Not recently but after a few months


----------



## vamsi360 (Jul 15, 2008)

I currently use Vista Home premium genuine copy which came bundled with Dell Inspiron 1525 and find it good as i use ita for basic work like reading ebooks.etc.
It is also an eye-candy so excellent for basic users.Also good for others too.But when u load so many programs it gets a bit slow which acan be easily corrected by using Tune Up Utilities 2008.


----------



## casanova (Jul 15, 2008)

Don't feel like using XP at home. Happy with Vista.

BTW, the poll is wrong. Vista is 1.5 years old and many have already upgraded to vista.


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Jul 15, 2008)

Moving to vista only after sp2 is released...


----------



## cooldudie3 (Jul 16, 2008)

casanova said:


> BTW, the poll is wrong. Vista is 1.5 years old and many have already upgraded to vista.


Not very much people have upgraded to Vista yet. Many of them don't have the CPU, memory or video card to handle it. Which is why many will wait for Windows 7 before buying a new computer.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 16, 2008)

cooldudie3 said:


> Not very much people have upgraded to Vista yet. Many of them don't have the CPU, memory or video card to handle it. Which is why many will wait for Windows 7 before buying a new computer.


+1

Especially due to the fact that Windows Vienna (or whatever win7 will be called) is going to be to Windows Vista what Windows XP was to Windows ME.

As far as I am concerned, I bought my PC back in 2005. Quite weak by now. All I am adding is a Gig of RAM to it now, since I don't need anything else to make it live another year and a half, to run KDE4.1. But yes, I WILL upgrade by the time Windows Vienna comes out, though I mostly would not even BUY windows vienna till its reviews speak something highly positive.


----------



## cooldudie3 (Jul 16, 2008)

Windows 7 is doesn't exactly have that much features improved. The Media Center is changed along with some programs. But the most notable improvement is the performance. I think it is a 64 bit system. The programs run faster, the system is quick and everything's gonna be easier. I am going to wait for now. Wait for 1 year more.

@metalheadgautham
you mean what Windows XP was to Windows NT and 2000 and ME. NT+2000+ME+newUI+betterperformance=Windows XP. ME was the home line, upgraded to Windows XP Home. NT and 2000 were the business and the server line. That was to Windows XP Pro or Windows server 2003.


----------



## Sumeet_naik (Jul 16, 2008)

I've already switched to vista, and m loving it..


----------



## cooldudie3 (Jul 16, 2008)

I wish I could be able to upgrade to Vista. But I need to change my CPU, memory and my video card.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 17, 2008)

cooldudie3 said:


> I wish I could be able to upgrade to Vista. But I need to change my CPU, memory and my video card.


You got a mac right ?


----------



## desiibond (Jul 17, 2008)

I have moved long back to Vista. No problem at all


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Jul 17, 2008)

Choto Cheeta said:


> Well even MS seems to offer option for new Vista users to downgrade to XP as well  but as my hardware is fully compatible with it and as a higher end system with large resolution, i find Vista performing and utilizing my system better than XP does


Exactly .

Vista runs better on my XPS than XP SP3.


----------



## Most Wanted (Jul 17, 2008)

dheeraj_kumar said:


> Moving to vista only after sp2 is released...



most clever man in the forum. 
this means other who are using it, are fool?


----------



## Faun (Jul 17, 2008)

Most Wanted said:


> this means other who are using it, are fool?


are you generalizing it


----------



## Tech.Masti (Jul 17, 2008)

XP and linux here


----------



## zyberboy (Jul 17, 2008)

cant decide still ,shud i leave my fav os xp?

To those who are using vista wts the advantage of vista over xp other than security?since in every benchmark i see vista lagging behind xp


----------



## ancientrites (Jul 17, 2008)

definitely winxp sp3 till April 8, 2014.


----------



## confused!! (Jul 17, 2008)

Sticking to XP..


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 17, 2008)

zyberboy said:


> cant decide still ,shud i leave my fav os xp?
> 
> To those who are using vista wts the advantage of vista over xp other than security?since in every benchmark i see vista lagging behind xp


Vista has DirectX 10.1. Period. Thats the one and ONLY reason to use Windows Vista. And its damn valid too.


----------



## CadCrazy (Jul 17, 2008)

Everyone here know I am Ubuntu Hater and Vista Lover. So its obvious ----------------- 



Most Wanted said:


> most clever man in the forum.
> this means other who are using it, are fool?


Exception are always there


----------



## DukeNukem (Jul 18, 2008)

XP and Fedora works for me


----------



## Most Wanted (Jul 18, 2008)

T159 said:


> are you generalizing it



No, i am just asking yaar.
Because i am a vista user also.


----------



## cooldudie3 (Jul 19, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> You got a mac right ?


I have a 3 year old Fujitsu Lappie with Windows XP SP2
I bought the mac because the PC was too slow


----------



## CadCrazy (Jul 19, 2008)

cooldudie3 said:


> I have a 3 year old Fujitsu Lappie with Windows XP SP2
> I bought the mac because the *PC was too slow*



Lol What a logic  Mac kid


----------



## Faun (Jul 19, 2008)

^^lol


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 20, 2008)

cooldudie3 said:


> I have a 3 year old Fujitsu Lappie with Windows XP SP2
> I bought the mac because the PC was too slow


so why do you need to upgrade YET AGAIN for windows when you already have a superior OS running at full speed on another PC ?


----------



## cooldudie3 (Jul 25, 2008)

I never said I wanted to upgrade to Windows Vista. That would just make the PC slower. And this thread is not about attacking Macboys! So please stop stop stop....


----------



## tallbeing (Jul 31, 2008)

Vista may have all the security and advanced GUI feature that XP was lacking but it is not at all that necessary to dump XP and install Vista. I feel Vista was not necessary at all. Instead, Microsoft should have released a paid upgrade with the bare necessary features like WinFS (although not included with Vista, but is expected to be bundled with the next version of Windows), utilisation of all the 64 bit registrars of the processor (though a 64 bit version of XP was released) User Account Control, Instant Search etc etc.
I suggest you wait for the release of Windows code named Windows 7 as many reviews of both Digit and other online mags have found out Vista needing at least 2.5 GB of RAM to run smoothly with all the services and apps running in the background. Add to that, the Windows 7 will incorporate a new kernel called MinWin that will need just 512 MB of RAM for a decent performance.


----------



## JEskandari (Aug 1, 2008)

depend on your system if your computer rating is les than 3.5-4 just don't waste your time on Vista ,other wise throw xp out of the windows and install wista


----------



## prasath_digit (Aug 1, 2008)

for how many days we r going to use the 2001 software technology(Windows XP Kernel) in out 2007-08 technology machines(AMD X2, Core 2 Duo,Quad,G80,G92)?.........Dich XP to the garbage, Vista all the way.......

Even if u say Vista has bugs, then so does .NET FrameWork 1.0.....but by the time MS got to .NET Version 3.5 it in many ways rivals J2EE technology seriously.......Initially MS products were problamatic but with subsequent releases they will be damn good........

And only if everyone use Vista(Instead of complaining, which is very easy)....it is possible to find solution all get along with the latest technology.......

As A true Computer enthusiast I'll say.........Vista all the way.........


----------



## tallbeing (Aug 1, 2008)

prasath_amd said:


> for how many days we r going to use the 2001 software technology(Windows XP Kernel) in out 2007-08 technology machines(AMD X2, Core 2 Duo,Quad,G80,G92)?.........Dich XP to the garbage, Vista all the way.......
> 
> Even if u say Vista has bugs, then so does .NET FrameWork 1.0.....but by the time MS got to .NET Version 3.5 it in many ways rivals J2EE technology seriously.......Initially MS products were problamatic but with subsequent releases they will be damn good........
> 
> ...


Yes, for the first para you are right but these new hardware costs a premium considering the fact that they are not compatible with a two or three year old P.C. and we will have to shell out money for the whole system to run them in their full glory. Moreover not many of us have been blessed with a quad core processor with a 98 GT card which takes optimum advantage of the DX 10 and 10.1 API. Most people are still stuck with a P4 or still better a Dual Core processor with just an IGP. 
In addition to that Windows 7 is just round the corner which as i mentioned earlier will need very less amount of sys resources (will need just 512 MB of RAM to run smoothly) so why invest in a 50 k system + Original copy Vista when just your current PC can handle to be released Windows 7 easily.
I suggest you all to wait patiently as patient has its err...own reward


----------



## Cool G5 (Aug 1, 2008)

prasath_amd said:


> for how many days we r going to use the 2001 software technology(Windows XP Kernel) in out 2007-08 technology machines(AMD X2, Core 2 Duo,Quad,G80,G92)?.........Dich XP to the garbage, Vista all the way.......



Still most of the people are on XP. Even my friends who got new C2D pc's use XP?why? I don't think XP is garbage, it's reverse. 



prasath_amd said:


> Even if u say Vista has bugs, then so does .NET FrameWork 1.0.....but by the time MS got to .NET Version 3.5 it in many ways rivals J2EE technology seriously.......Initially MS products were problamatic but with subsequent releases they will be damn good........



Agree partially.



prasath_amd said:


> And only if everyone use Vista(Instead of complaining, which is very easy)....it is possible to find solution all get along with the latest technology.......



Very easy. You mean pirated copies of Vista? or Is MS distributing Vista for free?



prasath_amd said:


> As A true Computer enthusiast I'll say.........Vista all the way.........



I found your post very amusing. You are contradicting yourself.
You love Linux or Vista?? You are seriously a confused OS user.


----------



## tallbeing (Aug 1, 2008)

If you all are so interested to leave XP so why not try Ubuntu or Fedora. With Version 8.04 (Hardy Heron) Ubuntu has posed a serious threat to Microsoft. It outperforms Vista in its performance. With just 256 MB RAM on my old Pentium III P.C. I am able to enjoy all the features of a typical Windows P.C in any average home: Beryl for Flip 3D effect, Open Office Org for office work, VLC and Totem for both Movies and Music, Firefox for internet surfing, Ekiga for VoIP services, Evolution and Thunderbird for accessing my mail account.
Moreover Ubuntu supports most Windows Applications through installing Wine (short for WIndows Emulator). Ubuntu also gives you the abiltiy to change workspaces to so that your applications don't get cluttered or hidden far behind when multitasking apart from Beryl.   
Since it is Open Source, Advanced Users can easily add new new features to the OS through the terminal. 
The only problem with most Linux Distributions is installing application. if the application is a RPM or Debian based package then its all right but if its a tarball, then you will have to download additional libraries for the package after which you will have to compile it with the source code. But since most of the daily used applications are installed so you will not have to deal with this situation much.
If you just want to have a taste of it just fire up a live DVD. It will not alter with your Windows installation but just 1 month of use will surely make you addicted to it.
If you want to wait for Windows 7 but fed up of the boring old Windows XP I suggets you give Ubuntu a shot


----------



## prasath_digit (Aug 1, 2008)

Cool G5 said:


> I found your post very amusing. You are contradicting yourself.
> You love Linux or Vista?? You are seriously a confused OS user.



- I love Linux only from a programmer's point of view, & thats how i've mentioned it below my name. Since it is OpenSource, tweaking around its kernel & other low-level settings i'll be very interesting thing for a programming geek like me  but it won't be a interesting thing even for a software engineer(let alone the end user) who sees computer only as a slave box sitting on his desk to drive his life & get his salary.......

- How many of u want to try a 64-bit Ubuntu or fedora on ur spanking new Core 2 Duo PC?(0 out of 10,000 i think). Almost everyone will settle for a 32-bit tortoise like XP or Vista(32-bit). In my opinion if more users start using linux*(**In India**)*, it will also get more apps & better driver support. It i'll be especially usefull for a country like India where the cost of legal software is big concern for the average user......... 

- And I am saying Vista is for everyone because whether its XP or Vista or 7.* Most **Indians won't pay for their software*  ( Sad but True, U know it too  )



tallbeing said:


> If you all are so interested to leave XP so why not try Ubuntu or Fedora. With Version 8.04 (Hardy Heron) Ubuntu has posed a serious threat to Microsoft. It outperforms Vista in its performance. With just 256 MB RAM on my old Pentium III P.C. I am able to enjoy all the features of a typical Windows P.C in any average home: Beryl for Flip 3D effect, Open Office Org for office work, VLC and Totem for both Movies and Music, Firefox for internet surfing, Ekiga for VoIP services, Evolution and Thunderbird for accessing my mail account.
> Moreover Ubuntu supports most Windows Applications through installing Wine (short for WIndows Emulator). Ubuntu also gives you the abiltiy to change workspaces to so that your applications don't get cluttered or hidden far behind when multitasking apart from Beryl.
> Since it is Open Source, Advanced Users can easily add new new features to the OS through the terminal.
> The only problem with most Linux Distributions is installing application. if the application is a RPM or Debian based package then its all right but if its a tarball, then you will have to download additional libraries for the package after which you will have to compile it with the source code. But since most of the daily used applications are installed so you will not have to deal with this situation much.
> ...



Ubuntu = New user

Fedora = Software Developer or Geek

Both are very good distros.....but who wants to try linux when they're already getting XP or Vista for free.............


----------



## tallbeing (Aug 1, 2008)

You are saying 0 out of 10,000! Well I am just a student of class VIII and believe me 35 (including me) of the 50 students in our class had a taste of Ubuntu and 29 of them are currently using it, if i count my seniors and kousins the number would have been many more. Most south indian states and west bengal have adopted Linux as their primary OS in Goverment Offices. I feel the ratio should have been at least 1 out of 500. 
Moreover driver support for Ubuntu cannot be underestimated. For instance Realtek HD Audio in D945GCNL which is the current primary choice for most branded P.C. is not supported in XP. It is only through a simple trick (search the site, you will get it, written by Choto Cheetah) through which you will be able to install the sound  driver. In addition to that the sound is coming from both my speakers and my Creative EP630 is not up to the mark from the P.C. whereas it runs just fine when plugged in my Sony Music System. The same is not the case with Ubuntu. With Pulse Audio the sound is Crisp with detailed Highs and Lows. The bass is also good.
Piracy is rampant in India. You cannot help stop it. But why encourage it. Instead we should suggest people to go with the Open Source Movement. 
Lastly, you are right with the line Ubuntu=New User, Fedora=Software Developer or Geeks. Though Fedora has improved a lot but it is still lagging behind Ubuntu when taking in mind the number of apps bundled and the ease of use.


----------



## desiibond (Aug 1, 2008)

tallbeing said:


> If you all are so interested to leave XP so why not try Ubuntu or Fedora. With Version 8.04 (Hardy Heron) Ubuntu has posed a serious threat to Microsoft.



ROFLMAO!!! serious threat to Microsoft. ROFLMAO!!!

PS: linux market share is increasing at 0.01% per year. Considering it as serious threat to Microsoft??

First and foremost, keep those linux things away from this thread. This thread is to discuss whether or not to upgrade to Vista.

So, post your ubunutu gubuntu things in linux thread. NOT IN HERE BUDDY!!!

here, this video is for you: *tv.truenuff.com/mac/gaming.php


----------



## iMav (Aug 1, 2008)

Threat! That's weird! When did that happen?


----------



## prasath_digit (Aug 1, 2008)

tallbeing said:


> Well I am just a student of class VIII



Hmmmmmmmmmm..........i don think so........



tallbeing said:


> Piracy is rampant in India. You cannot help stop it. But why encourage it. Instead we should suggest people to go with the Open Source Movement.



WAAAAAAAAT?.........U...u.u......really think tats gonna work in india?.......U really think    people will listen?................hahahahaha....hooooohooo.......


----------



## desiibond (Aug 1, 2008)

also, ever thought why people in India (or all over the world) are not moving to Open Source softwares though they are free????

Lifebuoy muft mey mile ya na mile, I always use Cinthol


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Aug 1, 2008)

My Observations here:

*1.*

Linux does NOT pose any challenge to windows vista. Vista is for different people, linux is for different people. Even if vista tries to grab into the market of linux, it will have almost negligible effect since both are completely different from each other.
Linux is for speciality users, power users, programmers, enthusiasts, educational users, home theater users, home PC users, internet cafes, security freaks, certain types of gamers, tweakers and FOSS lovers. Windows is for the "other" market.
Market share of linux has absolutely NO significance to its development, since linux lovers will forever contribute and help make linux better and better, without bothering what some Mr. X, Y or Z thinks about linux.

*2.* 

There is no point in trying to switch from Windows Vista to Windows XP using this methord for most people. There is a very good reason for this: The difference between XP and vista is obvious only in weaker hardware. Once you go beyond a certain point, there is little difference between the two and vista can actually start outperforming XP. Besides this, its actually cheaper to buy vista than XP today, so if you are going to get yourself a new computer, which will obviously be average to powerful by today's standards, getting XP will seem like a joke.

*3.*

As for those people who currently use XP in their systems, there is little or no point in upgrading to windows vista, even if your system supports it fully, in situations where you are getting your work done perfectly by windows xp. When your current OS does everything you need it to, why switch and buy vista ? To fill money into MS's vault ?



desiibond said:


> also, ever thought why people in India (or all over the world) are not moving to Open Source softwares though they are free????
> 
> Lifebuoy muft mey mile ya na mile, I always use Cinthol


I have NO idea what kind of comparison you are using, but if you mean that a person always uses what he is used to using, you are absolutely true.


----------



## desiibond (Aug 1, 2008)

^^ hmm. no. Honestly, I don't know what that means 

Just flashed in my brain


----------



## prasath_digit (Aug 1, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> There is no point in trying to switch from Windows Vista to Windows XP using this methord for most people. There is a very good reason for this:* The difference* *between XP and vista is obvious only in weaker hardware*. Once you go beyond a certain point, there is little difference between the two and vista can actually start outperforming XP. Besides this, its actually cheaper to buy vista than XP today, so if you are going to get yourself a new computer, which will obviously be average to powerful by today's standards, getting XP will seem like a joke.



Well said man, I agree on this 100%.......... 



desiibond said:


> ROFLMAO!!! serious threat to Microsoft. ROFLMAO!!!
> 
> PS: *linux market share is increasing at 0.01% per year*. Considering it as serious threat to Microsoft??
> 
> ...



HA HA ..............   ...........Well said man..........well said..........


----------



## tallbeing (Aug 2, 2008)

desiibond said:


> ROFLMAO!!! serious threat to Microsoft. ROFLMAO!!!
> 
> PS: linux market share is increasing at 0.01% per year. Considering it as serious threat to Microsoft??



I don't know from which pandits you take tutions from but the number 0.01% is absolutely wrong. Read these excerpt from: 

"*blogs.zdnet.com/ITFacts/?p=68" _

"Sales of PCs running Linux will reach $10 billion by 2008, IDC predicts. Linux is expected to be used on about 17 mln Linux PCs in 2008, bringing the total installed base to 42.6 mln. Market share of new and used PCs running Linux is expected to grow from 3% in 2003 to 7% in 2008."_

Apart from that AirTel, Hutch, LIC SBI have most of their computers and almost all the servers running a Linux based O.S. Now my point is if their Office computers are equipped with linux then surely they will opt for at least one linux P.C. or dual boot their existing P.C.


----------



## krazzy (Aug 2, 2008)

I am sticking to XP. Unless I get a computer powerful enough to run Vista smoothly.


----------



## desiibond (Aug 2, 2008)

tallbeing said:


> I don't know from which pandits you take tutions from but the number 0.01% is absolutely wrong. Read these excerpt from:
> 
> "*blogs.zdnet.com/ITFacts/?p=68"
> 
> ...


 
Dude. Told you. This is not ubuntu gubuntu thread. Stick to linux threads. We have had enough of this nuisance.

PS: 





> _Market share of new and used PCs running Linux is *expected* to grow from 3% in 2003 to 7% in 2008. _


_expected doesn't mean that it has market share._


----------



## tallbeing (Aug 2, 2008)

desiibond said:


> PS: _expected doesn't mean that it has market share._



Haven't you seen that 3% growth. Its far more better than the false 0.01% 

And for the Ubuntu Gubuntu whatever, I only mentioned it as an alternative and you people made a whole lot of issue out of it. Moreover most people in the Linux thread already know about Ubuntu in and out.

If you ask me to choose between XP and Vista I would recommend to buy a mere Vista capable hardware and stick to XP because Vista ready hardware still costs a premium and why to spend on such high configuration P.C. when the next version of Windows will not even need half of it. Unless you are gaming or CADD designer you will just spending your bucks in vain. Wait for the  release of Windows 7. Read articles and reviews on that, compare between them and choose the OS you feel like. If Vista then up your RAM by a GIG, if Win7 then do nothing. If you are buying branded then you have no option but to stick to Vista.

Sticking to XP will make you lose nothing. Most games are still made keeping DX9 in mind. You will have more apps to run than Vista. Service 3 though does not have UAC  but does a very good job when paired with a Anti Virus.The Aero effect (I don't recommend it, very taxing on the system) can be gained through a simple Vista theme install. Still better you can install a MAC theme with the Dock (FlyakiteOSX) The Instant search and Sidebar through Google Desktop,  Flip 3D through Shock Aero, Backup and Restore utility not at all usefull you cannot even mention the files to backed up, though Shadow Copy found in Business and Ultimate incorporates this feature, but you will still find yourself using the backup utility bundled with the External HDD or whatever for they are optimised for the product. The Apps bundled with Vista run smoothly in XP like Windows Media Player 11 and IE7. For the 64 bit OS I cannot help but this feature doesn't matter an average home user. Moreover it doesn't gain us any performance hikes unless we are on a premium hardware.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Aug 3, 2008)

^^Let me get some reality into you:

*Vista is cheaper than Windows XP at this time*

Only an idiot will buy a vista capable system (or atleast, see reason below, a lower end dual core rig) and invest a lot of money and pay up 8.5K to get XP pro. Instead, a clever person would buy Vista Premium for 4.5K or Vista basic for 3K and spend that remaining cash on getting a better rig. (Or in my personal case, just spend the entire 8.5K on an awssome GPU and not get vista at all, but thats not the topic of the thread).

Vista capable indeed  Do you KNOW the system which is supposed to be "vista capable" ? A 2.0GHz Sempron LE with some VIA Motherboard with onboard unichrome graphics and 512MB DDR2 667MHz RAM.  NOBODY in their right mind would buy this today to run XP or Linux and expect to play lots of games. And again, even if you buy this system, 8.5K or even 4K is more than enough to replace this with a mainstream setup which can run vista.

Ans you forget that vista is much much more secure than xp. Its supposed to be a GOOD thing, so again, vista gains points over XP.

Anyway, its all about MONEY. It makes no sense to buy XP to "save cash", when you actually end up LOSING cash. The one and only reason to use this vista downgrade rights and buy Vista Business is if your or your company NEED to use xp because you run some software thats available _only on_ XP and you have no other alternative or solution within that 4K. OR because you hate vista so much that spending an extra 4K for XP is not a problem. OR because you want to help make microsoft richer.

I don't mean to attack you, but its just that you got most of your economics wrong. Think over it a little better, even if you use the linux point of view, I am sure you will see that getting XP == waste of cash in most situations.


----------



## tallbeing (Aug 3, 2008)

Yes you are right. I was a bit wrong in insisting XP over Vista. But running Vista with just 512 MB of RAM will not even prove a novice of any help. You need to have at least 1.5 to 2 GB for a decent Vista experience. And a GPU is a must for AERO and Flip 3D unless you want you want a crashing system.
So if you own a copy of XP already then you can follow up my suggestion. And since most assemblers still own a copy of XP, going with XP will be smarter choice at least for another year and a half before the release of Win7
And for those who already own a P.C here is a simple Mantra
If its not broken why fix it. You are getting most features of Vista. Read my previous post again.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Aug 3, 2008)

tallbeing said:


> Yes you are right. I was a bit wrong in insisting XP over Vista. But running Vista with just 512 MB of RAM will not even prove a novice of any help. You need to have at least 1.5 to 2 GB for a decent Vista experience. And a GPU is a must for AERO and Flip 3D unless you want you want a crashing system.
> So if you own a copy of XP already then you can follow up my suggestion. And since most assemblers still own a copy of XP, going with XP will be smarter choice at least for another year and a half before the release of Win7
> And for those who already own a P.C here is a simple Mantra
> If its not broken why fix it. You are getting most features of Vista. Read my previous post again.


NOW you are making lots of sense. But just one mistake: You can run vista flawlessly on an Intel Pentium D 1.8GHz with 1GB DDR2 667MHz RAM and an older generation Intel onboard (forgot name; must be gma 950 or gma 3000). My friend has Vista Ultimate and he confirmed it.


----------



## axxo (Aug 3, 2008)

I see no support for XP 64 these days, software products for XP 64 are hardly available now and no more it seems. Ex - AT&T Network Client is available for Vista x64 but not for XP x64 without which I would not be able to connect my companys network.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Aug 3, 2008)

axxo said:


> I see no support for XP 64 these days, software products for XP 64 are hardly available now and no more it seems. Ex - AT&T Network Client is available for Vista x64 but not for XP x64 without which I would not be able to connect my companys network.


I don't see any software at all online for XP advertised as running on XP 64. 

PS: what do YOU use ?


----------



## tallbeing (Aug 3, 2008)

Since your daily app does not support XP I will happily suggest you Win Vista. Make sure you have one and half or two gig of RAM and as suggested by MetalheadGautham at least a Dual Core 1.8 Ghz Processor
As for support for XP, companies are waiting for the release of Service Pack 3 for the 64 bit edition which is scheduled together with the release of the next service pack of Win2000 later this year or early next year.
Vista doesn't taxes up the processor much. So even a pentium4 3Ghz or above should do fine. Its only the RAM that Vista is so fond of. Maybe you friend doesn't have any sort of heavy background apps running but my dual boot XP (and Ubuntu) system with CA antivirus and Spybot running as background don't let the page file usages below 500 MB despite having 1 GB of RAM. 
GMA series though not as powerful as those from nVidia's onboard solution offers a good onboard graphics solution for a HTPC. I myself own a Intel Original D945GCNL Motherboard with onboard Graphics Media Accelerator 950 and it is easily handling ShockAero (an app for Flip3D for XP) but I doubt with AERO, Real Time Scanning (a feature with most anti virus) Flip3D and a HD movie on,,,, will just 1 GB of RAM be able to take on all the mem usages easily. I had a very bad experience with one of the Vista Transformation Pack. The OS start would take almost 6 to 7 minutes. The page file size would double the size of the RAM. Opening My Computer would almost take 10 to 15 sec. Start>All Program almost crashes Eveready. 
If the condition with just a transformation pack is such miserable, what will happen with the real OS with the addition of UAC.
My Sys: Intel C2D 2.2 Ghz (E4500)
Intel Original D945GCNL
1 GB Corsair Value Select
Graphics: Integrated Intel Graphics Media Accelerator 950 
OS: WinXP Service Pack 3


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Aug 3, 2008)

^^transformation packs are by no means realistic in performance compared to the real thing. They suck and should be avoided at any cost.


----------



## tallbeing (Aug 3, 2008)

But why, they only contain some GUI elements


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Aug 3, 2008)

tallbeing said:


> But why, they only contain some GUI elements


lack of proper OS intergration.
inferior programming.


----------



## tallbeing (Aug 3, 2008)

Oh, Thats why IE7 takes ages to load. 
But I installed the one released by Microsoft


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Aug 3, 2008)

tallbeing said:


> Oh, Thats why IE7 takes ages to load.
> But I installed the one released by Microsoft


I promise you that you will see a difference in Vista.
Just install it legally from friend's copy WITHOUT key and use for 30 days.


----------



## tallbeing (Aug 3, 2008)

I've used it already on one of the desktops (p4 2.4,,1 GB of RAM and onboard GPU) of my geeky friend. The interface was nice. Flip 3D was a bit slow to action. The real problem came now: 
Ms Office 2007 feels like using it at the earliest form of beta. Every command would start only after 4 sec wait.
The processor usages never came below 70%. 
RAM usages was average though, just 600 MB page file (cuz the instalation was still fresh, just 1 hr) 
But his shiny new Lenovo Laptop (2GB RAM, Pentium Dual Core 1.8, Dedicated 7400 GT Graphics 128 MB DDR2) had just the opposite effects.
Every app bundled ran smoothly.
Processor usages were on acceptable 50% mark.
Page File usages were a mere 400 MB.
I didn't run benchmarks because I didn't like the idea of taking risks on my friends 50K Laptop.
So, If you are on premium hardware (most probably your gaming station), then only you can think of shifting to Vista, that too 64 bit. Games are still made on DX9 API and DX10.1 cards which can support DX10 Games in their full glory still costs an arm and a leg. The entry level DX10 cards like 86GT supports DX9 flawlessly. So Entry-Level and Mid-Range P.C. users best way will be to wait, for at least.............................


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Aug 3, 2008)

cpu was the bottleneck.
you NEED a dual core.


----------



## tallbeing (Aug 3, 2008)

Yes, I told him about that but he replied that even if the P.C. goes kaput, he will have no problem. 
The laptop though gave a decent performance didn't it

_Enough for today, I will post tomorrow_


----------



## The Conqueror (Aug 3, 2008)

Upgraded to Vista Already, although xp still exists on my pc (dual-boot), I use xp only for games....


----------



## axxo (Aug 3, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> I don't see any software at all online for XP advertised as running on XP 64.
> 
> PS: what do YOU use ?



I downgraded from vista x64 to XP x64 now another downgrade to xp 32. 
Vista's performance was not bad compared to xp but the background hDD thrashing is what I dont want to see again. Even @ idle HDD seems to be active all the times(even after disabling indexing and background defrag services). And where in the world would anyone prefer something like this to happen on 4GB RAM, which was the only reason that Xp x64 become my primary os.
But my recent job shift brought AT&T client into the picture that has null suport for xp x64. Currently using the x86 version of xp.


----------



## JEskandari (Aug 4, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> cpu was the bottleneck.
> you NEED a dual core.


dont forget the memory vista Os reserve 512Mb of memory to begin with and thats without any effect and visualization if i'm not wrong for XP its 64 MB



tallbeing said:


> If you all are so interested to leave XP so why not try Ubuntu or Fedora. With Version 8.04 (Hardy Heron) Ubuntu has posed a serious threat to Microsoft. It outperforms Vista in its performance. With just 256 MB RAM on my old Pentium III P.C. I am able to enjoy all the features of a typical Windows P.C in any average home: Beryl for Flip 3D effect, Open Office Org for office work, VLC and Totem for both Movies and Music, Firefox for internet surfing, Ekiga for VoIP services, Evolution and Thunderbird for accessing my mail account.
> Moreover Ubuntu supports most Windows Applications through installing Wine (short for WIndows Emulator). Ubuntu also gives you the abiltiy to change workspaces to so that your applications don't get cluttered or hidden far behind when multitasking apart from Beryl.
> Since it is Open Source, Advanced Users can easily add new new features to the OS through the terminal.
> The only problem with most Linux Distributions is installing application. if the application is a RPM or Debian based package then its all right but if its a tarball, then you will have to download additional libraries for the package after which you will have to compile it with the source code. But since most of the daily used applications are installed so you will not have to deal with this situation much.
> ...


tried to install Ubuntu 8.04 it was incompatible with one of my devices (i never was able to find which device )so the Dvd stop booting and ask me to provide the driver.without even saying driver for What.


----------



## speedrider_100 (Aug 5, 2008)

Well, with no other Option available , We have to use Windows till there "New" " Fully Operational" System comes.


----------



## cooldudie3 (Aug 10, 2008)

Windows 7, I can't wait for it. I am sooo going to upgrade. Is there a beta version to test?


----------



## amc888 (Sep 26, 2008)

I am already in Vista and waiting for Windows 7.


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Sep 26, 2008)

> In my opinion MS is a lot better at making money than it is at making good operating systems.
> -Linus Torvalds



Thats true..xp is only one of good one among windows versions.....these days m$ is concentrating on $ rather than 10101


----------



## roshan1236a (Sep 26, 2008)

In office i use AXIS it better than any OS


----------



## ring_wraith (Sep 27, 2008)

I've been alternating between XP and Vista for well over a year now, and cannot seem to decide which one is truly better. Sure I love the added security and the great changes to the UI that Vista brings, but its too little to make up for the performance losses, so I am sticking with XP right now. If performance was not an issue, I would be on Vista in a heartbeat.


----------



## bmiojesh (Oct 10, 2008)

vista is then xp is now 
support for the third party exetentions and all the favourate programmes


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 10, 2008)

Vista for gaming on my PC.Ubuntu 8.04 is also installed but it's been long since I booted into it.I am happy with Vista.Looks good,is fast,has DirectX 10 and it is the ultimate gaming platform.


----------



## tallbeing (Oct 10, 2008)

JEskandari said:


> tried to install Ubuntu 8.04 it was incompatible with one of my devices (i never was able to find which device )so the Dvd stop booting and ask me to provide the driver.without even saying driver for What.


You must have have tried the 64 bit processor. Anything below Core 2 series from intel and Athlon64 from AMD WILL NOT WORK. That is the reason why you are not able to find which hardware is not supported since the OS was not able to access the processor which is the heart of the computer. Try the 32 bit one


----------



## mehra.rakesh (Oct 11, 2008)

Eh , vista -- had the worst nightmare when i copied the stuff from one hard disk to another and then burnt the DVD b4 formatting .. i think one or two ice ages must have passed in that attempt ....... I knw that updates were released 4 this but never went back to Vista .... neways i use windows only 4 Age Of Empire battles online ......


XP's D-day are far from over ......... ask a non geek and who can't afford to upgrade to a better PC ..... they will still dwnload xp on their low budget pc's

also the smaller NETBOOKS as they r called r coming preloaded with xp...... it will be a long time b4 xp fades away ....


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Oct 11, 2008)

tallbeing said:


> You must have have tried the 64 bit processor. Anything below Core 2 series from intel and Athlon64 from AMD WILL NOT WORK. That is the reason why you are not able to find which hardware is not supported since the OS was not able to access the processor which is the heart of the computer. Try the 32 bit one


wrong.
I can easily run 64bit live cds of distros in my Pentium 4. Say what ?


----------



## Sathish (Oct 11, 2008)

i am in vista too.. 
i feel better security than xp..
about 3 months, i did not find any malwares on my system even connected with broadband..


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Oct 11, 2008)

vista suxx for me.....mainly it think personally its not performance oriented but look oriented....

Xp will live for long time.....Ubuntu/Fedora/Mandriva do also help at times..........will stick to XP+Linux Multiboot....let me think for change when Windows comes......hope M$ thinks of performance criteria seriously

---
@above

only n00bs find insecure in XP.....Vista security is just a joke.....if u have good third party protection like antivirus+Firewall...im sure u are more secure than vista even running ur os faster......


----------



## tallbeing (Oct 11, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> wrong.
> I can easily run 64bit live cds of distros in my Pentium 4. Say what ?


Its mentioned in the package, ask them why

Whats your RAM, MOBO, GPU and all


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Oct 11, 2008)

tallbeing said:


> Its mentioned in the package, ask them why
> 
> Whats your RAM, MOBO, GPU and all


what I am trying to say is that, since pentium 4 prescott "grantsdale", intel has supported 64bit. that was waay back in 2004 when you had a single digit age


----------



## Hitboxx (Oct 11, 2008)

Oh for the love of me, why are you two bringing and discussing Linux here? Keep the replies to the topic, use Open Source section for further discussion if need be.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Oct 11, 2008)

Hitboxx said:


> Oh for the love of me, why are you two bringing and discussing Linux here? Keep the replies to the topic, use Open Source section for further discussion if need be.


well... he asked about 64bit support and wanted to know which cpu does that. this applies to windows as well.


----------



## tallbeing (Oct 12, 2008)

Hitboxx said:


> Oh for the love of me, why are you two bringing and discussing Linux here? Keep the replies to the topic, use Open Source section for further discussion if need be.



If you don't have anything to say, just keep out of this discussion


----------

